# Texas Trio Classic, August 2nd Matagorda



## Ichabod (Jul 18, 2006)

Check out the website.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm there.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 18, 2006)

Kyle, be sure to keep that camera out of east bay this time. LOL

We need to schedule another trip again.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 18, 2006)

Website updated with entry form and rules


----------



## dragonbait (Mar 15, 2007)

Any 2coolers fishing this tournament? It is for a great cause!


----------

